
A Model for Reasoning About JavaScript Promises [pdf] - tegeek
http://www.franktip.org/pubs/oopsla2017promises.pdf
======
treyhuffine
Very thorough article, great to read through. I wrote simple promise
implementation and explanation if anyone just starting out could use an
introduction [https://medium.com/gitconnected/understand-javascript-
promis...](https://medium.com/gitconnected/understand-javascript-promises-by-
building-a-promise-from-scratch-84c0fd855720)

------
k__
I'm seriously considering observables instead of promises in my next projects,
because I have to mix promises with callbacks rather often and need to cancel
actions.

~~~
CognitiveLens
Observables are pretty great when you have to coordinate a lot of async
actions. The main downside is that they have their own learning curve - an
article describing a Model for Reasoning about Observables would likely be
much longer than the OP - so if you only have one or two async actions to deal
with at a time, Promises will probably be simpler to implement and maintain

